# Vertical Jigging- preventing hook from hookin main line



## sherwood (Mar 28, 2006)

New to jigging here. When vertical jigging, how do you prevent the hook from hooking onto the main line and completely jacking up the action? I've experienced this issue with both diamond jigs with the hook at the bottom, and butterfly jigs with assist hook(s) at the top. Thanks!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

One hook and shrink rap around the line of the assist hook


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

it happens sometimes , often when starting to jig untill you get your spped & style you like. Length its important too long more tangles. One hook its advisable , shirk rap not necessary needed unless you're fishing cuda waters


----------

